
How to Stop Worrying and Learn to Love the Internet (1999) - revorad
http://www.douglasadams.com/dna/19990901-00-a.html
======
revorad
I was going to point out my favourite bits, but this article is full of good
insights and very well-written.

One of the best things I have read in a long time. Totally worth the 5
minutes.

